# Yahoo personals, Match.com being sued for fraud.



## KenM (Nov 26, 2005)

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2005-11-18-matchmaking-fraud_x.htm


----------



## BOZ (Nov 26, 2005)

does this mean i have to leave my wife now?


----------



## KenM (Nov 26, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> does this mean i have to leave my wife now?




  Um, no. The article says that Yahoo posted fake personels and sent out fake winks from "hotties" to keep people interested and subscribe. Match.com supostaly sent a employee out on a date with someone to keep him subscribed.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 26, 2005)

i know, i was speaking in jest.    we met in 2001, back when yahoo personals was free.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 26, 2005)

And you'd best hope she doesn't see that.....   

I was never gullible enough to fall for that crap of "online dating services" to start with....


----------



## BOZ (Nov 26, 2005)

she would just groan and slug me in the shoulder.  *rubs shoulder*


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 26, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> she would just groan and slug me in the shoulder.  *rubs shoulder*




 

And probably serve you right......


----------



## Airwolf (Nov 26, 2005)

What's wrong with online dating?  I met my wife through a match maker who lived in Baton Rouge, I lived in Phoenix and my wife lived in Edmonton.  

We have been married 6.5 happy years and have a 1 year old son to show for it.  

Sometimes the best matches for people are made by someone else.


----------



## was (Nov 26, 2005)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> What's wrong with online dating?  I met my wife through a match maker who lived in Baton Rouge, I lived in Phoenix and my wife lived in Edmonton.
> 
> We have been married 6.5 happy years and have a 1 year old son to show for it.
> 
> Sometimes the best matches for people are made by someone else.




-I don't think that the problem here was with online dating in general.  The company is being sued for 'allegedly' sending false romantic emails to users whose subsciption was almost up to get them to renew it. They also 'allegedly' enticed people to renew their subscription by sending out their employees of fake dates.  
-I don't think it's a case of a few users who were unable to get dates  It's a case of users who thought that they were making connections with people, who in reality, either did not exist or  had no intention of being in a relationship.  They weren't interested in making matches, just money.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 26, 2005)

It seems rather un-nice to deceive your customers. I'm glad I haven't paid to join.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 27, 2005)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> What's wrong with online dating?  I met my wife through a match maker who lived in Baton Rouge, I lived in Phoenix and my wife lived in Edmonton.
> 
> We have been married 6.5 happy years and have a 1 year old son to show for it.
> 
> Sometimes the best matches for people are made by someone else.




i have no complaints from online dating.  been married over 2 years now, and our baby girl is 7 months old.  although we used the service to post our pictures and profiles, we did all the work of contacting and meeting up ourselves.  and, i might say again, yahoo was free back then which made all the difference in the world.


----------



## KenM (Nov 27, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> It seems rather un-nice to deceive your customers. I'm glad I haven't paid to join.




  Thats the core of the law suits.  The fact that they tried to have people fake intrest in them to keep them on as cutomers.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 27, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> Thats the core of the law suits.  The fact that they tried to have people fake intrest in them to keep them on as cutomers.




Err... the allegation. I would imagine the personals sites being sued deny this, and since the suit has not come to trial or been settled in such a way that they admit doing it, it's not proven at this time.


----------



## jaerdaph (Nov 27, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> Match.com supostaly sent a employee out on a date with someone to keep him subscribed.




Well that employee was very foolish for going and Match.com took a huge risk sending him or her out with a stranger. 

Remember, you can't spell "strangler" without the "stranger"...


----------



## fusangite (Nov 27, 2005)

This doesn't surprise me. The standards and expectations of subscribers to these services have been rising unsustainably.


----------



## KenM (Nov 27, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> This doesn't surprise me. The standards and expectations of subscribers to these services have been rising unsustainably.




  IMO its not that, its the fact that some people don't get any responses. So the online severice sends out fake ones. This is wrong. I'd rather have no response then a bunch of fake ones.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 27, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> IMO its not that, its the fact that some people don't get any responses. So the online severice sends out fake ones. This is wrong. I'd rather have no response then a bunch of fake ones.




Me too. I get faked out enough RL without getting into this mess.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 27, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Me too. I get faked out enough RL without getting into this mess.



You know I make more money than you can spend. I look better than George Clooney and I'm hung.


----------



## reveal (Nov 28, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I was never gullible enough to fall for that crap of "online dating services" to start with....




That's not fair. An online dating service is no different than putting your ad in local newspaper except that the circulation is larger. There is nothing wrong with the service as far as people wanting to meet new people. To think it's crap because it's online is just lame.

In Match.com and Yahoo's case, if they did fake this stuff they need to be fined heavily. Playing with peoples emotions is a horrible thing to do.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> That's not fair. An online dating service is no different than putting your ad in local newspaper except that the circulation is larger. There is nothing wrong with the service as far as people wanting to meet new people. To think it's crap because it's online is just lame.
> 
> In Match.com and Yahoo's case, if they did fake this stuff they need to be fined heavily. Playing with peoples emotions is a horrible thing to do.




I think the same way about printed personals too.


----------



## reveal (Nov 28, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think the same way about printed personals too.




I would think that the thousands of people who have found mates through personals over the last few decades would make you think it's not crap. It might not work for everyone, but that's no reason to dismiss it outright as "crap" and something you "won't fall for."


----------



## Aeson (Nov 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I would think that the thousands of people who have found mates through personals over the last few decades would make you think it's not crap. It might not work for everyone, but that's no reason to dismiss it outright as "crap" and something you "won't fall for."



Unless many of them are a sham also. They are used to promote the website.


----------



## reveal (Nov 28, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Unless many of them are a sham also. They are used to promote the website.




But they haven't always been that way. A lot of people use personal ads to find mates. If it was a proven commodity, it wouldn't be as successful.


----------



## nerfherder (Nov 28, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Unless many of them are a sham also. They are used to promote the website.



Damn, all those dates I had were really just with imaginary elf girlfriends then    

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Aeson (Nov 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> But they haven't always been that way. A lot of people use personal ads to find mates. If it was a proven commodity, it wouldn't be as successful.



I've met a couple of people from online personals. It never went past the first meeting but I have met people.

It could work for some but not all.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 28, 2005)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Damn, all those dates I had were really just with imaginary elf girlfriends then
> 
> Cheers,
> Liam



Yup. It was all in your head. I hope you had a good time.

If it works for you that is great.


----------



## reveal (Nov 28, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> If it works for you that is great.




That's pretty much my point. It _does_ work for some. I've never understood how people can call it crap and say it never works when it _must_ or they wouldn't still be out there.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> That's pretty much my point. It _does_ work for some. I've never understood how people can call it crap and say it never works when it _must_ or they wouldn't still be out there.



They have to blame someone else. It is never their fault. I'm over weight. I'm going bald. I have no money and I live with my parents. I doubt that will appeal to any woman. This is not a websites fault. It is mine.


----------



## nerfherder (Nov 28, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yup. It was all in your head. I hope you had a good time.
> 
> If it works for you that is great.



I had some great times, thanks   

Does this mean that my credit card is due a refund for all the imaginary meals I bought...?

Seriously though, for a second, I use online dating sites as just another way of meeting people - along with bars, parties and other face-to-face social activities.  I've met some really cool people through them, as well as the occasional weirdo - but not as many as you might expect.  It's a fun way to widen your social circle and meet single people.

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## reveal (Nov 28, 2005)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> It's a fun way to widen your social circle and meet single people.
> 
> Cheers,
> Liam




And sometimes some "not-so-single" people.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 28, 2005)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> I had some great times, thanks
> 
> Does this mean that my credit card is due a refund for all the imaginary meals I bought...?
> 
> ...



We can't be serious here. See I'm not serious. 

No really. It should be used in that fashion. Don't put all your beholders in one lair. Spread it out. Go to clubs. Go to a church. Go to a school. Go to a store. You can meet people anywhere.


----------



## nerfherder (Nov 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> And sometimes some "not-so-single" people.



And sometimes people not biologically the same sex as they claim in their profile...   unless women started growing adams apples...


----------



## reveal (Nov 28, 2005)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> And sometimes people not biologically the same sex as they claim in their profile...   unless women started growing adams apples...




"You said you were a 6'2" blonde!"

"You said you were a woman!"


----------



## Aeson (Nov 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> "You said you were a 6'2" blonde!"
> 
> "You said you were a woman!"



He did say it was imaginary. They were imaginary girls.


----------



## nerfherder (Nov 28, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> He did say it was imaginary. They were imaginary girls.



True - but the only thing worse than your imaginary girlfriend standing you up, is finding out that Ting Tong is really Tong Ting...

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## reveal (Nov 28, 2005)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> True - the only thing worse than your imaginary girlfriend standing you up, is finding out that Ting Tong is really Tong Ting...
> 
> Cheers,
> Liam




You have something against chinese people?


----------



## nerfherder (Nov 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You have something against chinese people?



Thai.  And I've edited my post with the picture from Little Britain, in case it's too obscure.

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## reveal (Nov 28, 2005)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> Thai.  And I've edited my post with the picture from Little Britain, in case it's too obscure.
> 
> Cheers,
> Liam




That's, um, well, that's..... Wow.  :\


----------



## Aeson (Nov 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> That's, um, well, that's..... Wow.  :\



I would go with the words "not right".


----------



## DaveStebbins (Nov 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> That's pretty much my point. It _does_ work for some. I've never understood how people can call it crap and say it never works when it _must_ or they wouldn't still be out there.



Exactly. I know a several people who have found wonderful relationships through services. Heck, my ex-wife even found her husband through an online dating service. If not for that service, I'd have been paying alimony longer than I did.   

Online services obviously work to some degree. I wouldn't call it crap and say it never works even if I was using other methods which were working much better. And if I was alone, as I am currently, I wouldn't knock them at all. But, hey, we're all entitled to our opinions.

-Dave


----------



## KenM (Nov 28, 2005)

WHo are those people in the pic posted? Never seen them before. I don't have a problem with soemone starting an online dating site and trying to make money off it. My problem is the fake ads that people post. The site, or newspaper, or whatever medium is hosting the personal ads, has a responsiblity to the customers that what is shown in the ad is what you are getting.  You'd be mad if you saw an ad that said "2005 dodge viper:$200.00". With a picture of the viper, then you go down to buy the viper and they have a pinto circca 1970.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Nov 28, 2005)

It is simply not feasible for a newspaper or website to verify every ad and personal posted. The amount of time and personnel required would drive costs out of sight. There will always be words to the effect of 'buyer beware' and the old adage 'if it seems too good to be true, it probably is' always applies. People lie. People misrepresent themselves and their products. It is unfortunate, but it is a fact of life. In some cases it is illegal, but it is the responsibility of the liar or misrepresenter, not the medium. If the misrepresentation has the host as it's source, lawsuits like the ones referenced will, and should be, the result. Otherwise, the hosting newspaper or website, should not be held accountable.

-Dave


----------



## Aeson (Nov 28, 2005)

I think nerfherder said they were from a TV show called Little Britain.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 28, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And you'd best hope she doesn't see that.....
> 
> I was never gullible enough to fall for that crap of "online dating services" to start with....



 Wow.  I was so gullible to try one and find a great woman I want to spend the rest of my life with!  Man, I should have just stayed home with my Xbox and had faith that a woman would come knocking on my door.  (Where's the bloody rolled eyes emote when you need it?)

What's being done is unethical, sure.  However, if it's some guy that could use a little boost to his ego to keep him in the game, then what real harm has been done?


----------



## nerfherder (Nov 28, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> WHo are those people in the pic posted? Never seen them before.



As Aeson said, they're from the latest series of the BBC TV show "Little Britain".  The caption for the picture goes: "Dudley from the Mike McShane Estate in Bruise wants a nice Thai bride - but gets Ting Tong."


> I don't have a problem with soemone starting an online dating site and trying to make money off it. My problem is the fake ads that people post. The site, or newspaper, or whatever medium is hosting the personal ads, has a responsiblity to the customers that what is shown in the ad is what you are getting.  You'd be mad if you saw an ad that said "2005 dodge viper:$200.00". With a picture of the viper, then you go down to buy the viper and they have a pinto circca 1970.



If it's the site that is posting bogus ads, then I agree that lawsuits should result.  Where people mis-represent themselves in a personal capacity... well, I treat online profiles the same way I treat CVs.  In other words, I expect people to paint a slightly rosie picture of themselves, but not outright lie.  If they have blatantly lied (and that's never happened to me yet), then I would just walk away.  I know people that take off their wedding ring before they go out clubbing on a Saturday night, so it's not just a problem in online dating...



			
				Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Wow.  I was so gullible to try one and find a great woman I want to spend the rest of my life with!  Man, I should have just stayed home with my Xbox and had faith that a woman would come knocking on my door.  (Where's the bloody rolled eyes emote when you need it?)



I personally know three people that met their future partner via personals - one in the 60's, one in the early 90's and one using online personals in 2000.  I know two other people in my room at work using online personals - one male and one female.  It's been happening for quite a while now, and is becoming more mainstream.  It's a valuable resource if you want to meet people.



> What's being done is unethical, sure.  However, if it's some guy that could use a little boost to his ego to keep him in the game, then what real harm has been done?



I disagree if it's done by the company - I see it as fraud.  It wastes my time and costs me money.  I am online in order to meet people in real life, not to chat to a virtual girlfriend.  Where an individual has exaggerated their looks, etc, then that's only to be expected and I have no problem with that - to a point...

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Nov 28, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I would think that the thousands of people who have found mates through personals over the last few decades would make you think it's not crap. It might not work for everyone, but that's no reason to dismiss it outright as "crap" and something you "won't fall for."




Exactly. I met my fiancee through online personals, and we've been together going on two years now. They certainly aren't crap.


----------



## Admiral Akbar (Nov 28, 2005)

It's a trap!


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 28, 2005)

nerfherder said:
			
		

> I personally know three people that met their future partner via personals - one in the 60's, one in the early 90's and one using online personals in 2000.  I know two other people in my room at work using online personals - one male and one female.  It's been happening for quite a while now, and is becoming more mainstream.  It's a valuable resource if you want to meet people.




Yep.  While I went through some horrible experiences using online personals (though still no more horrible than some experiences I encountered meeting women at a bar), it worked out great for me.  With more and more people meeting others online I can't see how it's some sort of scam that only the gullible would fall for.



			
				nerfherder said:
			
		

> I disagree if it's done by the company - I see it as fraud.  It wastes my time and costs me money.  I am online in order to meet people in real life, not to chat to a virtual girlfriend.  Where an individual has exaggerated their looks, etc, then that's only to be expected and I have no problem with that - to a point...
> 
> Cheers,
> Liam




I have to agree.  I should learn not to shoot from the hip when posting while tired.  If the company is doing it, then it is fraud.  In the grand scheme of things, it's not the kind of fraud that is truly damaging, but it's still not right.

Kane


----------



## Aeson (Nov 28, 2005)

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> It's a trap!



You always know the right thing to say in the thread.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 28, 2005)

he only says one thing.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 28, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> he only says one thing.



I know. I'm not sure why yet either. But it seems to fit the thread most of the time.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 28, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2736615&postcount=3

From another post about this.  I'm not even seriously looking, but put my ad there at the urging of friends.  I know there's a LOT of fraud that goes on where these things are concerned, but of the ones who've contacted me, I've made a couple pretty good friends out of the deal.


----------



## Admiral Akbar (Nov 28, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know. I'm not sure why yet either. But it seems to fit the thread most of the time.




We have no choice, General Calrissian. Our cruisers can't repel firepower of that magnitude.


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 28, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> IMO its not that, its the fact that some people don't get any responses. So the online severice sends out fake ones. This is wrong. I'd rather have no response then a bunch of fake ones.



I wouldn't doubt it to much.  I have always believed they've been doing this, and I"m glad the proof is coming to light.  I have talked to a couple of women who have said that they've gotten  comped subscription fees for staying on the service, and that was two years ago.  Every no and then I'll get an email asking me to subscribe again and I always see the same chicks on there.  However, what you notice is that certain women you see all the time are always 10 times better looking than the realer sounding women.  One girl I dated once and I swore at the time she was a plant.

The best and most honest site is eharmony.com.  It's expensive, but they have a really good screeening process.   I didn't think that personality crap was real and I hated going to the club and meeting ditsy cute women.  However I gave it a try one day   (they had a free special) and have been with my attractive smart GF for two years now.    
::I"m glad she's real::


----------



## KenM (Nov 28, 2005)

I have been thinking of trying eharmony, seems alot more "honest" then the other ones, but it is expensive. Worth it though?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 28, 2005)

This is who eHarmony hooked my good friend up with.  She was so appalled she immediately demanded a refund and stopped using the service.  She is NOTHING like the guy here (granted, it's his performance "persona") but according to eHarmony's personality tests, he was the perfect guy.

http://www.the-coil.com/index2.html

Click on the head wound to enter the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 28, 2005)

I never had much luck with eharmony.  It seemed like they paired me up with gals from small towns just because I was from a small town.  YMMV however, since I had good luck with Match.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 29, 2005)

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> We have no choice, General Calrissian. Our cruisers can't repel firepower of that magnitude.



Han will have that shield down. We've got to give him more time.


----------



## Admiral Akbar (Nov 29, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Han will have that shield down. We've got to give him more time.




It's a trap!


----------



## reveal (Nov 29, 2005)

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> It's a trap!




We get it! Shut up already.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 29, 2005)

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> It's a trap!



There's too many of them!


----------



## Aeson (Nov 29, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> We get it! Shut up already.



Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## reveal (Nov 29, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Tell us how you really feel.




Sorry, that crap just gets really old after awhile.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 29, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Sorry, that crap just gets really old after awhile.



I know. I'm not really helping am I?


----------



## Aeson (Nov 29, 2005)

I wonder if all his posts are Akbar qoutes.


----------



## reveal (Nov 29, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wonder if all his posts are Akbar qoutes.




Everytime I see one, it's always a quote. It's just really freaking annoying because he *never* contributes anything positive and just spouts the same crap over and over. Granted, it's funny _sometimes_ but very rarely.


----------



## Admiral Akbar (Nov 29, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Everytime I see one, it's always a quote. It's just really freaking annoying because he *never* contributes anything positive and just spouts the same crap over and over. Granted, it's funny _sometimes_ but very rarely.




 you, reveal.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 29, 2005)

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> you, reveal.



 A threadcrapper and a bad attitude.  I forsee this one hitting more than a few ignore lists if this keeps up!


----------



## Aeson (Nov 29, 2005)

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> you, reveal.



That's not nice. He is being honest. He has a right to share his opinion. He also has a point.


----------



## reveal (Nov 29, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> A threadcrapper and a bad attitude.  I forsee this one hitting more than a few ignore lists if this keeps up!




He's already on one.   

Oh well, no need to worry about it. Some people just can't take a joke.


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 29, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> A threadcrapper and a bad attitude.  I forsee this one hitting more than a few ignore lists if this keeps up!




You said it.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Nov 29, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't put all your beholders in one lair. Spread it out.



 Dammit!  _Now_ you tell me.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 29, 2005)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> Dammit!  _Now_ you tell me.



All you had to do was ask. I have a very high WIS.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Nov 29, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> I have been thinking of trying eharmony, seems alot more "honest" then the other ones, but it is expensive. Worth it though?




Less expensive than escorts, I should think.

Though I would suspect there is a somewhat lesser "closure" rate.


----------



## KenM (Nov 29, 2005)

TB, why you keep attacking me? Don't judge me unless you walk a mile in my shoes. You don't know my reasons behind why I did those things in the past.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Nov 29, 2005)

No "attack" intended here man. 

In the past you've both mentioned your use of escorts, and been farly up-front and unapologetic about it.

You mentioned that you considered EHArmony to be quite expensive, I was pointing out that you've gone to more expense for less "relationship" in the past.

If your feelings about your patronage of escorts has changed in the last few months, then I apologize...but I couldn't have known.


----------



## nerfherder (Nov 29, 2005)

TB's answer reads like a statement of facts to me - there's no judgement made there.

You might not like people mentioning that you have used escort services in the past, but it was your decision to post that information on a public internet forum.

Cheers,
Liam

[Edit: I was typing as TB answered]


----------



## KenM (Nov 29, 2005)

When I did use them, it was years ago. At the time I felt I was doing the right thing but I would not do it now.


----------



## nerfherder (Nov 29, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> When I did use them, it was years ago. At the time I felt I was doing the right thing but I would not do it now.



Fair enough.

To answer your question, I had never heard of eHarmony before it was mentioned on this thread, but I've had a quick look at the site now.  To be honest, I'm not sure about the value of having in-depth personality tests, etc.  An online profile is like a CV - it's just there to get the interview, I mean first date...  It's part of the initial screening process (e.g. I never date women who smoke).  It's only at the point where you meet someone face to face and interact with them that you get a really good idea of how compatible you are.  I find a photo and a couple of paragraphs sufficient to give me a reasonable initial "feel" for someone.  After a few emails, texts and phone calls, I know whether I want to meet up for a casual coffee.  After a long chat in a coffee bar, I know whether I want to see them again for another date, meet them again as friends, or just not see them again.

As to whether this particular site is worth the money - you could always just try it for a month.  I tend to find I get the largest interest in the first week I'm on a site.

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## BOZ (Nov 29, 2005)

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> you, reveal.




ooh, an alt-id with a bad attitude!  

and, apparently, not everything he says is an Admiral Akbar quote.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Nov 29, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> TB, why you keep attacking me? Don't judge me unless you walk a mile in my shoes. You don't know my reasons behind why I did those things in the past.




Incidentally, what do you mean "keep attacking you"?

When have I ever attacked you?


----------



## Aeson (Nov 29, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> ooh, an alt-id with a bad attitude!
> 
> and, apparently, not everything he says is an Admiral Akbar quote.



That is an Akbar qoute. It was cut from the movie to get a better rating.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 29, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> A threadcrapper and a bad attitude.  I forsee this one hitting more than a few ignore lists if this keeps up!




More like, time to put Fried Calamari back on the menu......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 29, 2005)

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> you, reveal.





I didn't know you were into the kinky stuff......


----------



## Aeson (Nov 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> More like, time to put Fried Calamari back on the menu......


----------



## DonTadow (Nov 29, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> TB, why you keep attacking me? Don't judge me unless you walk a mile in my shoes. You don't know my reasons behind why I did those things in the past.



On a side note to your original question.  Eharmony was the best 50 bucks I spent on a service.  They send you through a good one month trial before you even see a picture of a person.  Every week, both of you guys get a special questionaire and feel out the questions and send it to the other person.  You're not allowed to give personal email addys until the third week.  After the second week you can send a picture.  By the time a month and a half went by I knew a ton about her and was surprised I met a hot chick whom was into a lot of the same thing I was in.  Our personalities matched so well that after we dated for a few months she started gaming and now things couldn't be better.  She even runs her own game.


----------



## francisca (Nov 29, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is an Akbar qoute. It was cut from the movie to get a better rating.



Which version of the movie do you need to get to see it?  The laser disc?


----------



## Dinkeldog (Nov 29, 2005)

People, please don't respond to yourselves using alt-ids, especially nastily.  It's pretty tacky.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 29, 2005)

and it shows the frayed edges of sanity rather well, too.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Nov 29, 2005)

Heh, people suing over this is like suing the bar because right before you left, the barmaid winked at you so you stayed.

Puh-lease.

NOTHING IN LIFE IS FREE OR GARUNTEED, AND IF YOU BELIEVE OTHERWISE, YOU'RE A FOOL!

Here's some advice:

If you use an e-dating service, you'll have to put effort in, not just kick back and wait for the perfect member of the opposite sex to come bounding in the door throwing wads of cash around.

The only difference between an e-dating service and a meat market club is you don't have to get dressed to hit on people.

Jeez.


----------



## reveal (Nov 29, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> and it shows the frayed edges of sanity rather well, too.




And it's also good for a laugh.


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 29, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> What's being done is unethical, sure.  However, if it's some guy that could use a little boost to his ego to keep him in the game, then what real harm has been done?




The harm is that it's unethical  I wouldn't be surprised if that is an arguement they'll use, but I guess I'm too cynical to think that such a company would send an employee on a date with a customer to boost his ego and give him confidence. If that was the reasoning behind it, and they could somehow prove that, then it wouldn't be so bad. Unethical and perhaps in poor judgement but probably not actionable. But I can't beleive they'd do that. They would be doing it so he'd keep paying that chunk of change every month and encourage others to do so. 

I'm really curious as to their criteria for setting you up with an employee: do they do that only for customers who pay more than others (do you pay per connection made? or is it a flat fee per months?), someone who writes a lot of messages (I assume there is a message board for the service, at least, so people could tout successes - guy gets on and says what a wonderful person Yahoo fixed him up with, and that boosts others)?


----------



## Aeson (Nov 29, 2005)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> People, please don't respond to yourselves using alt-ids, especially nastily.  It's pretty tacky.



Someone is posting replys to themselves? Maybe that is what's happening at the personals sites. The people answer their own ads.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 29, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Someone is posting replys to themselves? Maybe that is what's happening at the personals sites. The people answer their own ads.



 That would take being in love with yourself to a whole new level...


----------



## Aeson (Nov 29, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> That would take being in love with yourself to a whole new level...



Self love helps fight cancer. Don't knock it.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 29, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Self love helps fight cancer. Don't knock it.



 Uhm...nevermind.  Eric's grandma wouldn't like me to go down my current train of thought.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 29, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Uhm...nevermind.  Eric's grandma wouldn't like me to go down my current train of thought.



I'm not sure if it would help her anyway.


----------



## Admiral Akbar (Nov 29, 2005)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> People, please don't respond to yourselves using alt-ids, especially nastily.  It's pretty tacky.




It's a trap!


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 29, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if it would help her anyway.





Must fight the desire to say something overly nasty...


----------



## Aeson (Nov 29, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> Must fight the desire to say something overly nasty...



What is the will DC for that?


----------



## Kanegrundar (Nov 29, 2005)

It must be pretty low if I passed the save!


----------



## Aeson (Nov 29, 2005)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> It must be pretty low if I passed the save!



Could be a reflex save when she does come after you.


----------



## fusangite (Nov 30, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> IMO its not that, its the fact that some people don't get any responses. So the online severice sends out fake ones. This is wrong. I'd rather have no response then a bunch of fake ones.



I'm sure that's true too. I'm guessing you and I are both speaking from recent disappointing personal experience.


----------



## fusangite (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, that was a weird thread. Sorry to just show up in Act IV after missing II and III. 

In my view, internet dating is a new and evolving culture. I think it is a mistake to generalize too much about it across time or across companies. I have certainly got some very good things, very bad things and everywhere in between through it. 

It is obviously silly to condemn it overall. 25% of the women I have slept with I have met through internet dating.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 30, 2005)

score!    2/3 for me!  of course, when you've only been with 3...


----------



## Zappo (Nov 30, 2005)

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> Heh, people suing over this is like suing the bar because right before you left, the barmaid winked at you so you stayed.



More like suing the bar because they served colored water instead of cocktails, I reckon.







> NOTHING IN LIFE IS FREE OR GARUNTEED, AND IF YOU BELIEVE OTHERWISE, YOU'RE A FOOL!



Those services aren't free. And there is a huge difference between "not being guaranteed success" and "being guaranteed failure", which is the case if the allegations are true.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 30, 2005)

i wouldn't sue a bar for serving colored water instead of actual drinks, but i doubt i'd return.


----------



## glass (May 10, 2006)

KenM said:
			
		

> TB, why you keep attacking me? Don't judge me unless you walk a mile in my shoes.



'If you have an enemy, walk a mile in his shoes. That way, if he is still your enemy, at least you are a mile away, and he has no shoes...'   

_EDIT: I just remembered this was an old thread: Sorry about the necromancy._


glass.


----------



## BOZ (May 11, 2006)

*thwap!*


----------



## Nyaricus (May 11, 2006)

nvm


----------



## KenM (May 15, 2006)

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> Here's some advice:
> 
> If you use an e-dating service, you'll have to put effort in, not just kick back and wait for the perfect member of the opposite sex to come bounding in the door throwing wads of cash around.




 I can't speak for other people. But when I have used an online dating service, I don't just post an ad and wait. I look at other ads on there that match what I'm looking for  in someone. I send out "winks" or email them to see if they are interested in me as well. I did meet a few people, but we were not right for each other, no worries there. 
 My problem is when the company running the dating service has someone fake intrest in you to keep you paying for the service. This is what one of the lawsuits says.


----------



## BOZ (May 15, 2006)

sure, that's certainly not cool.


----------

